# Anyone with DP/DR since childhood



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,

I remember suffering from and with it with about 10 years, and I think it wasn't new to be then. I've almost always been totally out of reality during the (more or less) last 30 years.
May I ever fully recover from it? It's just horrible.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

did you always have anxiety?


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't remember. Why?

My therapist thinks that my personal frontiers might have been violated several times, but I don't remember anything. I don't remember when I started to be afraid of other people, I don't remember how I was as I child. Maybe I can remember something in a few days as I'm far away at the moment and cant think very clear...


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

girlie, I have a good therapist and I have some more 30 sessions for free, I don't trust people, but I trust him. Maybe he can help me out of this.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Dissociating at 3. 'Out of body' at 5. 'Internal family' of 14 (?) parts at 47 years of age

I'm working on it.....I'll get back to you when I'm cured.


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

Philos said:


> Dissociating at 3. 'Out of body' at 5. 'Internal family' of 14 (?) parts at 47 years of age
> 
> I'm working on it.....I'll get back to you when I'm cured.


Dissociating at 3?







How can you remember THAT? I can go back to the age of 10, maybe 9, and have some earlier fragments of maybe being outside of my body...


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, i have been dpd since my 12 years (i think little episode before but not sure), i have 21 now and yes you can recover.

Nothing is definitive, you must learn to your brain to operate differently.
For example when i'm really concentrate (it's really hard to begin) i feel my dp down, and i'm trying everytimes to be concentrate.

I haven't big result for the moment but sometimes i'm near to feel "normal".

It's hard but the brain is malleable and after work hard, little to little your brain will go to accustomed in this new state,
like it was accustumed to dp.

try to find which thing make you feel better and work on that.
you will find !

Peace, -woowoo


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Since I was 10 or so. I'm 23 now. Yes you can probably get cured.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Me, DR 24/7 as long as I remember, probably since elementary, don't know the exact age


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Space Behind The Stars said:


> Dissociating at 3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The traumatic memory is incredible in the way it can store memories from a long, long way back with something like 98% accuracy. This is one of my first memories, when I was dissociating at 3 years of age. It took a little help from a counsellor who specializes in trauma. 
There is no way I would bother lying when writing posts. If I was being untruthful there is no way I would even bother being on this site. 
The memories I have mentioned are 2 of the very few memories I can recall from my childhood.
I have been told the prognosis for recovery from severe trauma is very, very good.


----------



## Another Name (Mar 18, 2011)

Philos, your post gives me hope. I mean, I'm this way since I can remember, it's hard to imagine that after 30 years it is possible to be cured. And I want it so much.


----------



## bayrunner8 (May 16, 2013)

I too have experienced dp/dr since around age 12. I have it 24/7 some days are better than others but it's always there.


----------



## Salem (May 8, 2014)

I can't remember when it started, but I think I was awere of it at 12. I'm now 21.


----------



## squanto (Feb 29, 2012)

I've had depersonalization for as long as I can remember. It's depressing and discouraging because this is all I have ever known. Most people on here developed this disorder later in life and they have a reference as to what feeling normal is. Depersonalization shaped how I developed as a person and I'm worried that I didn't develop the necessary life skills to live independently. I've read all of the popular blogs on here and watched Harris Harrington's program several times, but it just doesn't sink in for me like it seems to for other people. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------

